# mysterious historic soviet singer anthology remastering label



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

So I'm amusing myself by trying to find out what's behind a series of anthologies / compilations of historic
soviet singers (the top names! Reizen, Krasovsky, Nelepp, Shpiller, Shumilova, and very many others) (re-)issued by an outfit called "MUSIC ONLINE", so they seem to be only available on line. 20bit Digital Remastering, apparently.

They have album art, and it's actually quite striking, and the singers and titles are documented, but beyond that, details are scant.

The releases all seems to date from 2008-2009, and they are well represented Youtube, i.e.





https://www/youtube.com/watch?v=s8OwXTwLQkU





They appear on various amazon, qobuz and other streaming sites, but there's no extra details. You may ask, what other information do I want?

The answer is, it would be great to see the original date of the recordings, who the pianists are (sometimes this is available) and actually somethign about the remastering.

The lack of such detail would point to quite a messy or rushed up operation, which may have disappeared without a trace, but the album art, as I say, is quite thoughtfully produced, so the whole thing has irked my curiosity. Only ask: will it irk yours? Ask yourself: do I have any curiosity left to irk? What is "irk"? What is curiosity? And why are there no cats alive to tell the tale? :-D:-D


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

They have a whole bundle of them on Amazon.co.uk for download or listening if you have Amazon Music Unlimited.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anthology-Russian-Romance-Soprano-Tradition/dp/B003216X4G


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> They have a whole bundle of them on Amazon.co.uk for download or listening if you have Amazon Music Unlimited.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anthology-Russian-Romance-Soprano-Tradition/dp/B003216X4G


Thanks Barbebleu.

Yes they have good presence on Amazon, but with no reviews I note.

My particular interest was in the metadata associated with these remasters. Like when were the tracks recorded. Like, in jazz releases, the standard of metadata is high, often you get location of recording and exact date. And, in the case of remasters, you would expect some of extra information.

That's what I can't find.


----------

